# Burning halftones



## agmariani (Jun 20, 2010)

When burning halftones, do you increase or decrease burn time. Do you increase or decrease screen mesh. 155 would be an increase to 110.


----------



## slidways (Dec 26, 2009)

half tones should go on a higher mesh like a 200 i use a 230 my self, the reason for that is, is because it's a tighter mesh and only pushes so much ink through so you can keep your detail, as for a 110 the holes are bigger so more ink goes through.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

agmariani said:


> When burning halftones, do you increase or decrease burn time. Do you increase or decrease screen mesh. 155 would be an increase to 110.


 
I use a 230 Mesh, light on the emultion and set the timer on the burner for less time. If the emulsion washes out set it for longer. You may need to play with it once or twice but after you get it on your burner it shouldn't change.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

when working with halftones the artwork and the lpi will determain what mesh count you should use...for instance a 230 mesh screen should hold a 45 lpi..to find out what mesh and lpi you need divide the mesh by 5...so a 230 mesh should hold a 46 lpi.

as for the burn time ...you need a 21 step wedge test strip ..this will tell you if you are over exposing or under exposing or perfectly exposed...

Inked


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

One the scale of light wavelength, a halftone is huge so it shouldn't affect exposure time. Halftones will be more sensitive to over/under exposure, you can get away with a lot on block work, so you might need to optimise your time.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t106506.html or get a Stouffer wedge


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

Depending on the design, 195 or 230 is the mesh selection. Using Saati Textil PV, there is no change in exposure time from 50 LPI halftone to solid print areas. - Scotty


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

The amount of exposure time will depend on the type of emulsion and mesh and color of mesh. For instance if I am doing halftone work with 110 155 my lpi would be 35 or less for the screen to be able to burn the halftone. But the higher mesh counts you use then you can you can increase your lpi. As for burn times for halftone work with 110, 155, I use the same exposure time as if I were using solid spot color screens. But once I use the 230 my mesh color is yellow for those higher mesh counts, which means if you use a yellow, the light scatters and you have to bump up your exposure time to compensate the light scattering. Usually I burn screens for 2:00 minutes and when I use the higher mesh counts I burn for 2:15 that 15 seconds is just enough time for the screen to burn correctly. Just have to play with it and find your right times.


----------



## roybot (Jan 28, 2021)

torodesigns said:


> The amount of exposure time will depend on the type of emulsion and mesh and color of mesh. For instance if I am doing halftone work with 110 155 my lpi would be 35 or less for the screen to be able to burn the halftone. But the higher mesh counts you use then you can you can increase your lpi. As for burn times for halftone work with 110, 155, I use the same exposure time as if I were using solid spot color screens. But once I use the 230 my mesh color is yellow for those higher mesh counts, which means if you use a yellow, the light scatters and you have to bump up your exposure time to compensate the light scattering. Usually I burn screens for 2:00 minutes and when I use the higher mesh counts I burn for 2:15 that 15 seconds is just enough time for the screen to burn correctly. Just have to play with it and find your right times.


What wattage bulb are you using to expose for only 2 minutes


----------

